# Storing dp needles



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

At the moment I have only one set of dp needles, but I will soon be getting some more. The ones I have I replace in the packaging after I've finished using them, but the packaging won't last forever. I just wondered what everyone else does for storage. With no size printed on them it will be an awful faff to have to sort through them all with a needle gauge to find four or five that are the size I want.


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

Never seen a knitting needle or crochet hook without a number. I would use nail varnish to paint the number on the plastic bit at the end. I store my very large stash of needles in a cardboard tube.I also have a long cloth bag with a zip that I bought in a wool shop. If you are good with a sewing machine you could make one.


----------



## maeinmo (Oct 15, 2012)

I made a dpn needle holder using felt. Using what felt I had available was about 12 x 15". I sewed down a second piece sized to have larger pocket as the needle sizes increased. No seams to worry about. Add a string, on one side, also made of felt and wrap that around to hold the rolled up item. A flap at the top helps to keep them from falling out.


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

Just realise that dp must mean double point!!! paint in the middle!!!!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am wanting to buy more double point needles, which don't have a size stamps on them. Ahhhh if only they did!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Maeinmo. I was trying to escape the sewing but I guess I would only have to sew a little each time I got some new needles.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

trisha2 said:


> At the moment I have only one set of dp needles, but I will soon be getting some more. The ones I have I replace in the packaging after I've finished using them, but the packaging won't last forever. I just wondered what everyone else does for storage. With no size printed on them it will be an awful faff to have to sort through them all with a needle gauge to find four or five that are the size I want.


When I first got my dpn set a few years ago, this is what I made to put them in. Of course I have moved things around now, added to, re-made, etc. You get the point. Anyway, just about anything works for storage ... from pencil cases, metal cigar tubes, etc. Also pics of my fixed circulars case. ... I now have differents sets of interchangeable's so I am working on that the end of the week when hubby is hunting.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

trisha2 said:


> At the moment I have only one set of dp needles, but I will soon be getting some more. The ones I have I replace in the packaging after I've finished using them, but the packaging won't last forever. I just wondered what everyone else does for storage. With no size printed on them it will be an awful faff to have to sort through them all with a needle gauge to find four or five that are the size I want.


Oops, forgot to show the circular open.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

I have these little rubber coils that were made specifically for keeping dpns together. It still does not help with size but it at least keeps all dpns of same size together. They come 3 or 4 to a package and are different colors.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

trisha2 said:


> I am wanting to buy more double point needles, which don't have a size stamps on them. Ahhhh if only they did!


I am actually thinking of selling my bamboo dpn's ... I recently purchased a set of Harmonies and a set of sunstruck from knitpicks ... If you might want them send me a pm. They do have the size's on them!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I got these and like them, you can write on the end what size.
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfaccessories/accessory_display.cfm?ID=80211


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

I use toothbrush holders I get from Walmart. They are only 99 cnts each and I use a marker to put the size and length on the outside of the holder. I also put half a cotton ball in the ends of the holders for sizes 5 and under. The holders have vent holes in the ends.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I made my own numbered holders.
I bought plastic canvas from the craft store. Cut it into smaller pieces about 2" long and 1 1/2" wide. You will need 2 pieces for each set. I used yarn and embroidered a number on the one piece them I sewed JUST the sides together {{{not the top or bottom}}} Now just slide the DPN's in and you will know what size they are. And I keep ALL of them in zippered pencil cases made for loose leaf binders
Hope this helps you.
Linda.


trisha2 said:


> At the moment I have only one set of dp needles, but I will soon be getting some more. The ones I have I replace in the packaging after I've finished using them, but the packaging won't last forever. I just wondered what everyone else does for storage. With no size printed on them it will be an awful faff to have to sort through them all with a needle gauge to find four or five that are the size I want.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

m2hvnfn Your needle cases are beautiful. I don't sew very well, so I keep mine in divided plastic cases according to size. I have seen that some use travel toothbrush holders to store them in.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

:lol: Amy, at least yours are in plastic, mine are in a long chocolate box.

I use the toothbrush holders for my cable needles.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a knitting bag,i just use for needles. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

I also use the Knit Pick tubes and like them very much. Lable the tubes and theyalso protect, especially the fragile Harmonys in sizes 1 and 2



Yarn Happy said:


> I got these and like them, you can write on the end what size.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfaccessories/accessory_display.cfm?ID=80211


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a large popcorn tin that my hubby cut lengths of pipe to fit inside,standing on end, then I arrange the needles by size in the pipes. For double points I band with elastic and tag with the size. :thumbup:


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> trisha2 said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment I have only one set of dp needles, but I will soon be getting some more. The ones I have I replace in the packaging after I've finished using them, but the packaging won't last forever. I just wondered what everyone else does for storage. With no size printed on them it will be an awful faff to have to sort through them all with a needle gauge to find four or five that are the size I want.
> ...


Love the fabric with balls of wool and needles. What a great idea, and a great excuse to get out the sewing machine (I love to sew too, but tend to do so more in the summer).


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

I love zip lock baggies!! Use those for each size and write on the outside of the baggie with magic marker!! No problem. I keep the baggies in guess what? A bigger baggie. Easy and cheap and very replaceable, though I have never had to replace any.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

I love the idea of using plastic canvas! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

You could use glue or the iron on hemming tape but neither has the durability of sewing. And you can use a dark felt and use a bright fabric paint to mark the size on each pocket.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> m2hvnfn Your needle cases are beautiful. I don't sew very well, so I keep mine in divided plastic cases according to size. I have seen that some use travel toothbrush holders to store them in.


I like this idea. I bet they stack nicely on a shelf


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

Great storage idea for your circulars. Is there instructions or a place to purchase the pattern for the yellow one with pockets that folds? Thanks for sharing your nice case, beautiful work. You get alot done when that man of yours hunts.


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I got these and like them, you can write on the end what size.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfaccessories/accessory_display.cfm?ID=80211


I have these and they work great. Not too pricey either :-D


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.hgtv.com/crafting/shoebox-storing-knitting-needles-and-sewing-aids/index.html

I saw this episode on the Carol Duvall show, and thought it was a cute idea for storing knitting needles


----------



## kduran (Feb 15, 2011)

I use the tubes that beads come in to store double pointed needles.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Your suggestion is excellent for needles with a knob on one end and point on the other - but the question was about double pointed needles - ie sock needles - so sticking the number on with sticky tape won't last very long at all!
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## lcrooks16 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have also sewn one of these and I love mine. I made mine with quilted material on the outside. The pattern is Butterick #5006. It also has a pattern for DPN included in the package.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

There usually isn't a number on a DPN,I keep Needle sizing tool nearby if they're no longer in original packaging.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I use toothbrush holders I get from Walmart. They are only 99 cnts each and I use a marker to put the size and length on the outside of the holder. I also put half a cotton ball in the ends of the holders for sizes 5 and under. The holders have vent holes in the ends.


Great idea.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I just rubberband them in groups by size, and keep all of them inw a nice cosmetic pouch.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

yelowdog said:


> Great storage idea for your circulars. Is there instructions or a place to purchase the pattern for the yellow one with pockets that folds? Thanks for sharing your nice case, beautiful work. You get alot done when that man of yours hunts.


I used Butterick pattern #B5006. I made the circular, the bag and modified the long straight needle pattern by cutting it in half and just putting an upper flap for the dpn's. I also added more pockets for the circulars.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I let circulars take their natural looped shape and then store each one in a plastic baggie, which I then place in a long, flat zippered holder I have. This keeps them flat and un-kinked and in one place so I can find them when I want them. I have a wonderful double-sided tackle box for my regular knitting needles, extra hooks, stitch holders, scissors, tape measure, row counters, darning needles, etc. I have two crochet hook cases for hooks, needles, scissors, etc., which I use regularly and those cases generally go in my project bag and with me wherever I go. If I am to be away more than a day, I also take my tackle box. A person cannot go far without tools.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> yelowdog said:
> 
> 
> > Great storage idea for your circulars. Is there instructions or a place to purchase the pattern for the yellow one with pockets that folds? Thanks for sharing your nice case, beautiful work. You get alot done when that man of yours hunts.
> ...


These are beautiful. I want them.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Usually they are color coded if you by the metal ones. Hope that helps... I know that my knitpicks ones aren't and I have to remember which ones I am using and put them back in the right section of my pouch that holds them.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I just read all these fantastic ideas! I particularly like the idea of toothbrush holders for DPNs. I don't know why but when I first read it, my mind was thinking circulars. (duh. Is it early?) I rubberband my DPNs now and keep them in the case with my other knitting needles. It is the circulars I put flat in baggies in their own flat case. I AM going to buy toothbrush holders for the DPNs though, that is a great idea.


----------



## Fordluvnangel (Jul 2, 2012)

casey1952 said:


> I use toothbrush holders I get from Walmart. They are only 99 cnts each and I use a marker to put the size and length on the outside of the holder. I also put half a cotton ball in the ends of the holders for sizes 5 and under. The holders have vent holes in the ends.


Genius!!! Guess where I'm going on my way home from work and what I'm getting :wink:


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Most of mine are still in their plastic sleeves after up to forty years. The others are held in sets with ponytail elastics.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I buy plastic holders for a tooth brush. They are the perfect length for a DP. I put a bit of felt in them to cover the holes. I also write on the tube what size needles I have in each holder


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

If you have had a large package of any sort delivered recently you could use some of the polystyrene block that they use to pack things in. Stick the needles into it and put a number on the block.
I use elastic bands to keep the sizes together then stick them into a little block of the polystyrene. It works and they dont get damaged and dont stick into anything. Best thing about that is its FREE
Good luck.


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, Appreciate it!!!


----------



## Ozarks (Feb 15, 2011)

I store my straight and double point needles in a "fishing bag". It has zipped pockets of various sizes and clear pages that seal like zip locks I've marked the outside of the pockets and holders with the size of the needles. The bag opens flat and has a netting pocket on the outside where I keep my needle sizer and other knitting "stuff". This bag came from Bass Pro. I hang my circulars from a skirt hanger on the back of a closet door.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I've kept my double point needles in their original plastic sleeves for years. I've plastic needles become brittle and break before having problems with the sleeves! Years ago, I made a simple needle roll from pre-quilted fabric and left a wide pocket at one side to put all my dp sleeves in. Very simple, but it has worked for me for over 30 yrs.

I wouldn't just throw a bunch of needles in a jar or other container. It would drive me crazy to sort them out to find the set I needed. There have been some really great links posted here on KP for needle storing ideas. Have fun drooling over all the ideas!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey Amy..if it aint broken dont fix it...I think the plasic containers are a very simple fix...

I do love the sewn containers..they are beautiful.Thanks for posting the pattern..I may go get that one when the patterns are on sale.. :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> yelowdog said:
> 
> 
> > Great storage idea for your circulars. Is there instructions or a place to purchase the pattern for the yellow one with pockets that folds? Thanks for sharing your nice case, beautiful work. You get alot done when that man of yours hunts.
> ...


Thanks so much for posting the pattern number. I am going to try to find this immediately. I have my needles in 3 places and I think this will organize them all in one place.


----------



## closeknit (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't wait to go home and start using some of these great ideas to store my needles! This is so helpful.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Trisha,
I would think that a pencil case would do fine to hold the dpn's. Rubber band the like sizes together. You could color code them with a permanent marker or nail polish. One small dot should do it. Keep the color code list with sizes next to the color in the case.
Caryn Joy


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

I bought a bright yellow pencil box from the Grocery. The needles fit perfectly, and the box has a snap to keep it tightly closed. I use twists to keep the sizes together. It works, and is very convenient.


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

Suggestions - don't use rubber bands. I had used them a long time ago, and when I went to get the ndls I needed I found the rubber bands had melted onto the ndls. I've been knitting since 1970 so you can see how that could happen. Twists work better, and since the pencil box is pretty well fitted to the ndls they don't get loose and wander around the box.


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

I bought a bright yellow pencil box from the Grocery. The needles fit perfectly, and the box has a snap to keep it tightly closed. I use twists to keep the sizes together. It works, and is very convenient.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I got a bunch of Zip Loc bags in appropriate size (quart to gallon), punched holes to match my 3-ring binder, marked the sizes on them in black permanent marker, and stored all of my needles (dpns, circulars, specialty) in the bags and put them in the binder with smaller sizes in the front and graduating in size to the back. I can see which ones I want at a glance without opening every pkg or searching for the size on the pkg they originally came in. It works really well because I don't have to rummage through anything. However, I only carry one project with me at a time, so I can take the bag out of the binder and put it with the yarn. That way the needles aren't dropping out and causing me to lose them somewhere. Hope this helps.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

What wonderful and timely suggestions! Thank you. My holder is going to pieces so I now have some ideas of how to replace it - after the holidays.


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Clover sells holders that you could mark with size http://www.clover-usa.com/product/0/3153/_/Double_Pointed_Needle_Protectors_-_Small


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

hmmm with so many felted and non felted cases they have to knit and crochet, I am surprised no one uses those, and you can just put the sizes on the places for your needles with permanent marker if needed. I am lazy though they all go in the same needle holder in my knitting bag and I just size them when I need them. It only takes a minute.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry off the topic of your post but your avatar Ugg booties are so adorable. Can you please share what you use to create that flat bottom and how you attach it? Thanks.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I like Casey 1952 way..
i think using Sharpie pens will help mark them, but don't breathe the fumes verylong, huge toxins..

and getting the sets,needles, in different colors helps me.


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

all my needles live together in jugs or pitchers / i have no problem using the gauge to tell me the size if they are not marked / mostly by now after so many years of knitting my knitting body just knows the size when she picks one up


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> m2hvnfn Your needle cases are beautiful. I don't sew very well, so I keep mine in divided plastic cases according to size. I have seen that some use travel toothbrush holders to store them in.


Amy, at least your plastic box is neat and tidy. Look at my drawer of plastic container with tons of needles...


----------



## AldaP (Nov 2, 2012)

I recently saw a very cute and decorative method of storing dp needles.. a "Pringle can".. painted with a floral design. Also I believe it had a yarn handle through holes punched near the top rim. I thought it was very useful and pretty too.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I like Casey 1952 way..
> i think using Sharpie pens will help mark them, but don't breathe the fumes verylong, huge toxins..
> 
> and getting the sets,needles, in different colors helps me.


If you get the bags with the frosted rectangle on them to write on, ball point pens will work, but they will rub off eventually. You can try clear packing tape over the pen markings and that should hold them for years.


----------



## AldaP (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm amazed at all the nice ideas for this common problem.. thanks everyone.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

trisha2 said:


> Thanks Maeinmo. I was trying to escape the sewing but I guess I would only have to sew a little each time I got some new needles.


I use the little baby girl's hairbands to cobble them together. I can attach a dangle on there, maybe with a paper clip that has the size number on it.


----------



## lorraineteaneck (Jul 3, 2012)

I also have neddles without numbers (sizes) on them. I bought a plastic guide that tells you the fit, Just slide the needles into the hole and it tells the size of specific needle.
Lorraine


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

My double points are in in a wine bottle holder I purchased at Michaels. I have 2, 1 for the short straights too. I too replace mine in the package until it is no longer good. I'm thinking I may start using kid size hair bands to put around the sets with a peice of paper with the size. I haven't been able to see the size marked on my knit picks woods.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> m2hvnfn Your needle cases are beautiful. I don't sew very well, so I keep mine in divided plastic cases according to size. I have seen that some use travel toothbrush holders to store them in.


It might be cheap but a good way to store them in the sizes


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

lorraineteaneck said:


> I also have neddles without numbers (sizes) on them. I bought a plastic guide that tells you the fit, Just slide the needles into the hole and it tells the size of specific needle.
> Lorraine


I have one of those and I think it's the most valuable tool in my kit!


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I made cases for each size using plastic canvas. They are only stitches together and I didn't decorate them other than to put the number on each case. You can go to my post listed below (if it doesn't work click on my user name and then look under my posts for dpn storage. I love them. When I'm working on a project I put the case with the project and when I'm done I put them back in the carry case for all my dpns. Works great for me. Hope it helps.
Caryl
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16617-1.html



trisha2 said:


> At the moment I have only one set of dp needles, but I will soon be getting some more. The ones I have I replace in the packaging after I've finished using them, but the packaging won't last forever. I just wondered what everyone else does for storage. With no size printed on them it will be an awful faff to have to sort through them all with a needle gauge to find four or five that are the size I want.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

PS, the carry case is actually an Enfamil baby bottle carry case that I found for $1 at Goodwill. A few months later I found an identical one, also for $1 and bought it to have for other things. Haven't found a use for it yet, but I'm sure I will.

Caryl


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I mark my needles with sharpies. Size four would have four mark on it. If in doubt use the needle gauge checker.


----------



## goodydock (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey, whatever works! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

I am a great collector of DPN so on all my needles I used fingernail polish and if they were a 4 mm I put 4 dots, 5 mm 5 dots, making sure the dots are large enough so the nail polish doesn't scratch off easily. Works really well!


----------



## goodydock (Nov 12, 2012)

Fordluvnangel said:


> casey1952 said:
> 
> 
> > I use toothbrush holders I get from Walmart. They are only 99 cnts each and I use a marker to put the size and length on the outside of the holder. I also put half a cotton ball in the ends of the holders for sizes 5 and under. The holders have vent holes in the ends.
> ...


Go to the dollar store. Toothbrush holders are usually 2 or 3 to a package for a buck or $1.25. I'm cheap.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Ok, everyone, I get the message and I'll be very happy when it is done... I will find a solution to store nicely all of my needles. Yesss.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought a wine gift box for my needles.


----------



## GrammaSheep (Nov 29, 2011)

I had heard that manufacturers no longer "stamp" the needles because it makes weak points which lead to breakage. I write on them with a fine point permanent marker and keep them in a pencil case.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

M2hvnfn you did a great job with your needle holders... I have tons of material and a few sewing machines also..  I might steal a few ideas from your pictures.. very very nice thanks for sharing those ideas...

I put my DPN's in a travel tooth brush holder... I got 2 for a dollar in the camping section of our local store.. the US '000' thru US 3 all fit in there also my US 5's and my US 7's anything much larger like the US11's don't fit but I got 2 cases and they just have their own.. as for sizeing I just have to use my guage and since they are all different colors it isn't hard to find the sizes I want. 

I would go to the drug store, dollar store, hardware store, and just get creative..


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I think all those ideas are great. I too got the dbl pointed metal needles from knit picks which are not marked. I think I will find a solution for storage in all the ideas presented here. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

They are all so inventive I loved them all. I think I will have to get a box myself now and add this to my other little boxes that I keep my pscissors and separators and counters too. thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> m2hvnfn Your needle cases are beautiful. I don't sew very well, so I keep mine in divided plastic cases according to size. I have seen that some use travel toothbrush holders to store them in.


Amy, don't be embarressed. I like your idea. I am going to Hobby Lobby to try to find some of these boxes. I have many dpns, some mine and some my Mothers. Not all of them are matching but the same size. With your idea the boxes will stack and are clear. I am reorganizing and cleaning up things and your idea will fit perfect into what I am trying to do. Thanks for posting the hint.
Judy
BTW I do sew all the time, when I am not knitting, but your idea will fit for me.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

tallieu said:


> I made cases for each size using plastic canvas. They are only stitches together and I didn't decorate them other than to put the number on each case. You can go to my post listed below (if it doesn't work click on my user name and then look under my posts for dpn storage. I love them. When I'm working on a project I put the case with the project and when I'm done I put them back in the carry case for all my dpns. Works great for me. Hope it helps.
> Caryl
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16617-1.html
> 
> What a great idea - good job! I will look for the baby bottle cases. I can use them for other projects I have they'd be perfect for.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

I really like using dpns so I have many[sizes 1-10]. Currently I'm using elastic pony tail holders with a bread bag tag on which to record the size. I also have a crocheted holder that i made up myself that is similar to the sewn version.[quote=trisha2]At the moment I have only one set of dp needles, but I will soon be getting some more. The ones I have I replace in the packaging after I've finished using them, but the packaging won't last forever. I just wondered what everyone else does for storage. With no size printed on them it will be an awful faff to have to sort through them all with a needle gauge to find four or five that are the size I want.[/quote]


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

If it is within your budget Patternworks.com (free catalogue) has a cloth double pointed needle case with the sizes printed on the pockets. It has 3 pockets for different lengths for each size dpn ($26.99/#900025). I keep my dpns that don't have the packaging in this case. It folds up too. I order most of my dpns in sets and keep them in the cases they come in.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I keep my DPN's organized by recycling swatches I have made. I just weave them through 4" square swatches and store them in my knitting bag pockets.


----------



## lauraw (Apr 3, 2011)

I use zipper top freezer bags - quart sized - one for each needle. They have a place where you can write with a marker what you have stored in them, and I put the size and length of the needle there. I punched a hole in each one in the upper corner. I have a key ring holding them. I have 8 or 10 of them, works fine. Maybe not as attractive as what knitters have designed and sewn but quick, sturdy and inexpensive.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I do understand your concern I might store each set in its own zip lock bag with number written with permanent marker on the bag then all the little bags in a clear plastic box. did you know there are plastic or metal needle sizers where there are holes and numbers so one can size an unmarked needles or their used to be anyway .I have 2 of them one plastic and one metal you stick the need into the hole till you come the size it fits into to check the size. Hope this helps


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Takumi bamboo double pointed knitting kneedes, set of 5, now have size imprinted on them. You may need a magnifying glass) I love these needles. luv


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Ozarks said:


> I store my straight and double point needles in a "fishing bag". It has zipped pockets of various sizes and clear pages that seal like zip locks I've marked the outside of the pockets and holders with the size of the needles. The bag opens flat and has a netting pocket on the outside where I keep my needle sizer and other knitting "stuff". This bag came from Bass Pro. I hang my circulars from a skirt hanger on the back of a closet door.


I use one of these "fishing bag" from Bass Pro to hold my circulars, I keep a needle sizer with them, too.


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

I use toothbrush holders and used a marker to label the outside


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

tallieu said:


> I made cases for each size using plastic canvas. They are only stitches together and I didn't decorate them other than to put the number on each case. You can go to my post listed below (if it doesn't work click on my user name and then look under my posts for dpn storage. I love them. When I'm working on a project I put the case with the project and when I'm done I put them back in the carry case for all my dpns. Works great for me. Hope it helps.
> Caryl
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16617-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> Hey Amy..if it aint broken dont fix it...I think the plasic containers are a very simple fix...
> 
> I do love the sewn containers..they are beautiful.Thanks for posting the pattern..I may go get that one when the patterns are on sale.. :thumbup:


I just got an e-mail from JoAnn.com ... I believe the Butterick patterns are on sale for $1.99. Not sure if that is this weekend or not, but you can check on their site.


----------



## msliny (Oct 5, 2012)

I found the cloth table mats the kind that are cotton and hatched. Just slide needle into the hatch part. Fold the mat into tube shape, voile


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

I made those holders, I believe it was a Butterick pattern. I tried to find the actual number by going on line. Bad Idea! the pattern mfgrs have unfriendly search engines.

gardenlady


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> m2hvnfn Your needle cases are beautiful. I don't sew very well, so I keep mine in divided plastic cases according to size. I have seen that some use travel toothbrush holders to store them in.


I like your idea!

I only have a few sets of the cheap ones (Boye) and have noticed that they are the same color as the straight needles in the same size. So I just go by that for now. I have a few of the Boye circulars too and they don't have sizes on them either.

One thought on marking them that just now occurred to me-a denture marking kit! It's permanent and not raised up.


----------



## noelwright (Feb 1, 2012)

my small dpn's don't have numbers on them. they said that it's because it could make the wood break. Engraving on them I guess puts pressure on the wood? anyways, I just use this:

http://www.amazon.com/Clover-Knitting-Needle-Tube-Purple/dp/B000WV85LI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1352915125&sr=8-4&keywords=clover+knitting+needle+case

but when I want to know what size they are I have to use a needle gauge.

My friend has these to keep her needles in and I like them!

http://clover-usa.com/product/10321/3153/_/Double_Pointed_Needle_Protectors_-_Small


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

MartiG said:


> Sorry off the topic of your post but your avatar Ugg booties are so adorable. Can you please share what you use to create that flat bottom and how you attach it? Thanks.


You can get the patterns I posted under my last thread called: Mad, devastated, too many emotions to list ...; there is the pattern for the baby uggs, matching baby ugg hat, adult uggs.


----------



## debba (Jun 27, 2011)

I just ordered the pattern on e-bay for 3.99.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Love the storage ideas! I use a 3 ring binder with plastic page protectors for each set of needles. But I may have to try some of these great ideas!


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

A lot of different ideas...thanks. I also use plastic see through pencil bags with a ring put through the binder hole to store them. I do keep them in the originial bag they came it. Works pretty good.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

trisha2 said:


> At the moment I have only one set of dp needles, but I will soon be getting some more. The ones I have I replace in the packaging after I've finished using them, but the packaging won't last forever. I just wondered what everyone else does for storage. With no size printed on them it will be an awful faff to have to sort through them all with a needle gauge to find four or five that are the size I want.


At the moment I'm storing my fairly large collection in envelopes, filed in a box. I used to keep them in little 'nests' made from gauge swatches but that got too bulky. I've put this on my Christmas GOTTA HAVE list:
http://stores.seaburyorganizers.net/-strse-28/PSZ-cln---Batik-Orange/Detail.bok

They come in a huge variety of fabrics. I saw them on the desk of a teacher in one of the Craftsy knitting classes. You stick the needles in the little pockets that go around in a spiral. They come in large and small sizes. The small looks about right for my dpns.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I use tooth brush holders also, got them at the dollar tree store, 3 for a dollar. I cut duct tape in circles and put on the ends because of the vents, then wrote the size on the end.


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

I have found that new toothbrush sleeves for travel hold most dp's very well. They are compact, tight and store easily into handbag, pocket or knitting tote. Colors, style provide many different ways to sort but I keep a gauge handy and simply find what I need when I'm ready to knit.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

FOR years i used an old cannister (and still do for my old straight neesle) but finally broke down and bought plastic pleated folders from Annio's online knit etc store. they are made to easily store and mark your needles's size0s.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> m2hvnfn Your needle cases are beautiful. I don't sew very well, so I keep mine in divided plastic cases according to size. I have seen that some use travel toothbrush holders to store them in.


I really like how you've stored your dpns! I'm going to look for these plastic boxes the next time I'm in the drug store or a dollar store. Thanks for the great idea! My dpns are in their original cases, for the most part, and the original plastic sleeves are wearing out.

Hazel


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

I made a quilted roll up for my wood dpn's and marked sizes onto the individual pockets. I also have a pocket for my measurer to keep them all together. I need a one for my interchangeable circulars and have come across a good free pattern on here so looks like ill have to get out my sewing machine again!.

http://missusvonkysmeed.blogspot.co.uk/2010/05/how-to-make-interchangeable-knitting.html

This link shows how to make a crochet hook roll which would double for a dpn holder?

http://missusvonkysmeed.blogspot.co.uk/2011/09/how-to-make-crochet-hook-case.html


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

my needle roll my mom made me has two sleeves one for needles and one for dps each sleeve has the size printed on it in indelible marker all i have to do is remember to put the needle back in the proper sleeve- easier said than done


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

FYI: There is no "plastic bit at the end" of a dpn (double pointed needle.)

Also, I have several knitting needles and crochet hooks that have NO SIZES on them, and never have had. Depends on the source; who made them.

I store each set of dpns in its own little sleeve with size written on the sleeve. You can sew little fabric sleeves for this. You could make paper sleeves from sturdy envelopes, too. The dpn once came in plastic sleeves which were good. Now some (from Knit Picks) come on a cardboard with elastic at each end to hold them in there, the size printed on the cardboard.

A simple elastic band would hold a set together. There are many ways to handle storage of needles of different kinds. Look online for others.

I always check the size of the needles on a gauge before beginning a project, just to be sure, because I have so many sets of different sizes. Also, some of my older sets of dpns are not sized the same as those I have purchased recently, so to make sure I have size required for the pattern, I check the size of whatever needle I will be using. Like making a gauge swatch, to be sure, avoids ripping out the work later.
This from my own experience from several years.



Tareca said:


> Never seen a knitting needle or crochet hook without a number. I would use nail varnish to paint the number on the plastic bit at the end. I store my very large stash of needles in a cardboard tube.I also have a long cloth bag with a zip that I bought in a wool shop. If you are good with a sewing machine you could make one.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> m2hvnfn Your needle cases are beautiful. I don't sew very well, so I keep mine in divided plastic cases according to size. I have seen that some use travel toothbrush holders to store them in.


Mine are in zip loc baggies, inside the gal zip lock bag with the same size circular needles and stuffed in a drawer. I need a new system. Amy where did you find that plastic container?


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Most of my dpns are still in the original package. The 2 I have had for a long time, the package died. They are all in a zippered pencil pouch that can go in a binder. 
I was thinking I would knit a swatch and run them through when the packages died (some are just cardboard, some are nicer plastic). I really like the plastic canvas idea and I have lots from when I used to do plastic canvas.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

You can use a permanent marker to mark them. On the small ones, say a size 2, put 2 dots, etc. On the larger ones, you can put the actual size on. This works for me! Good luck!


----------



## Lebkim (Aug 1, 2012)

I put an elastic around them,insert a popsicle stick with the size marked on it. I then keep all sizes in a pencil case. I always keep my metal knitting Guage in there too, so I can double check before starting s project.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

What a neat holder! I love the fabric and you did such a beautiful job! I wish I had time to make one. I have fabric but no time! thank youfor sharing!


----------



## Newleaf (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello from New Zealand.
I have rather a large collection of dpn's and this is what I have found works for me.
I spent the time one day to sit and measure each needle and put them in size groups. I then put a rubber band around each set of the same size and labelled the set. I purchased a tall spaghetti holder and popped the sets inside it. This container is permanently beside my armchair so I only have to put my hand down, open it and get whatever is required.
Good luck.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I've put rubber bands around needles in the past. If I haven't touched the needles in ages, the rubber bands have been known to get stuck to the needle, making an icky mess. So, FWIW, beware of putting rubber bands around your dpns!

Hazel


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Rather than buying fabric to make needle holders/rolls, I watch for pretty placemats to be on sale. Fold up bottom 1/3 and stitch cubbies for the needles...increase size of cubby as needle sizes increase. Fold doen top 1/4 and roll. Tie with pretty ribbon or even yarn


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

eikeat said:


> Rather than buying fabric to make needle holders/rolls, I watch for pretty placemats to be on sale. Fold up bottom 1/3 and stitch cubbies for the needles...increase size of cubby as needle sizes increase. Fold doen top 1/4 and roll. Tie with pretty ribbon or even yarn


WOW! That is such a clever idea! I have zero talent for sewing, but maybe I can manage something like this. Thanks for such an excellent tip.

Actually, I've loved reading everyone's tips about storing dpns. I learn so much on KP!

Hazel


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> What a neat holder! I love the fabric and you did such a beautiful job! I wish I had time to make one. I have fabric but no time! thank youfor sharing!


Send me the fabric ... I will make it for you!!


----------



## dorothysmith198 (Nov 5, 2011)

m2hvnfnI like your yellow shown or "stash pouch" very nice. Right now I use a round cookie tin. I also have a pattern for a No sew circular needle holder from pieknits. In involves empty thread spools. the link is http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html. This may help.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

eikeat said:


> Rather than buying fabric to make needle holders/rolls, I watch for pretty placemats to be on sale. Fold up bottom 1/3 and stitch cubbies for the needles...increase size of cubby as needle sizes increase. Fold doen top 1/4 and roll. Tie with pretty ribbon or even yarn


Bravo! I never thought of that! Going to look for sales after the holidays and make me some! Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

I have built my own storage system for my DPNs. In a cardboard box, I put empty toilet paper rolls ( any empty cardboard roll does the job :Scotttowels or whatever...) standing up and write the size number on the cardboard, putting shorter ones in the front and longer ones at the back. I color code my kneedles and the rolls with a dab of nail color and can store all my needles with no thinking just putting each color in its cardboard roll. Will robably do the same for my crochet hooks. As for my circular needles: I took an idea on Pinteres. I strung bottles corks (previously holed in by hubbie) together in a line: just have to put the circular needle in the hole of the cork ,again in its coordinated color code. The string of corks than hangs on the wall with the kneedles stored.


----------



## katyhuppert (Aug 11, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I use toothbrush holders I get from Walmart. They are only 99 cnts each and I use a marker to put the size and length on the outside of the holder. I also put half a cotton ball in the ends of the holders for sizes 5 and under. The holders have vent holes in the ends.


I did the same thing, and if you put a really small set (like 1s or 2s) with a large one (10s or 13s), you can get two in each. Then you write the sizes on the outside in sharpie!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Swwhidbee said:


> Love the storage ideas! I use a 3 ring binder with plastic page protectors for each set of needles. But I may have to try some of these great ideas!


That is what I use, too, but would love some of the fabric ones. I use 3-ring plastic zip pencil cases instead of page protectors for mine.


----------



## nzexuk (Apr 21, 2012)

I store my dps in a badminton shuttle tube. Just the right length and solid enough to withstand all knocks and falls.
If you don't know anyone who plays, the local club would probaply be happy to oblige.


----------



## nzexuk (Apr 21, 2012)

I store my dps in a badminton shuttle tube. Just the right length and solid enough to withstand all knocks and falls.
If you don't know anyone who plays, the local club would probaply be happy to oblige.


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> trisha2 said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment I have only one set of dp needles, but I will soon be getting some more. The ones I have I replace in the packaging after I've finished using them, but the packaging won't last forever. I just wondered what everyone else does for storage. With no size printed on them it will be an awful faff to have to sort through them all with a needle gauge to find four or five that are the size I want.
> ...


omg I love the dp storage one, I wish I could sew this is exactly what I have been looking for,


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

tallieu said:


> I made cases for each size using plastic canvas. Caryl


I love this idea. It's so easy and smart! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Lynibel (May 10, 2012)

There are lots of simple storage ideas for knitting/crochet needles. Here are some that I use, both of which cost little or nothing to make. Perhaps they might be useful to you!


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

I PUT A RUBBER BAND AROUND EACH SET OF DP'S AND USE THE NEEDLE GUAGE WHEN LOOKING FOR THE CORRECT SIZE NEEDED.


----------



## casemgr (May 7, 2012)

I use a $1 pencil box. Works really well. And the original packaging usually fits inside.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Swwhidbee said:
> 
> 
> > Love the storage ideas! I use a 3 ring binder with plastic page protectors for each set of needles. But I may have to try some of these great ideas!
> ...


I actually found these on Patternworks.com ... Although I love my fabric ones, I like to use them for when I go out. Otherwise everything seems to stay well in the binder.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

sillysylvia said:


> m2hvnfn said:
> 
> 
> > trisha2 said:
> ...


I can make you one if you like!! Just pm me and let me know!! I really don't mind ... it is just as easy to make 5 or 6 as it is to make one and doesn't take too much extra time at all!!


----------



## Clara TenHarmsel (May 23, 2011)

Felt made pockets for dp needles works great. With a dry mark write the numbers on the felt. I have more then 10 sets, and this works. Wrap the felt and tie it with ribbon. I store them in a plastic box, purchased at JoAnn for artwork, about the size of 14 by 14, with cover.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> trisha2 said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment I have only one set of dp needles, but I will soon be getting some more. The ones I have I replace in the packaging after I've finished using them, but the packaging won't last forever. I just wondered what everyone else does for storage. With no size printed on them it will be an awful faff to have to sort through them all with a needle gauge to find four or five that are the size I want.
> ...


I love the fabric with the balls of yarn for your DPND, nice case.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

I you don't like to sew, look on "Ebay" they have a bunch of needle cases. Some have free shipping and some come with needles in them.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I was given a pencil box in a swap so I use that for my double points. You unsnap the top of the box and pull up and the needles slide up. I have 7 sets in it and have room for another set.


----------



## Clara TenHarmsel (May 23, 2011)

About the box or folder for double pointed needles --- I use LONG dp needles, which are 12 or 14 inches in length or longer. They were purchased in Europe.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I use travel toothbrush cases for dpn's. Cheap enough at department stores, you can write the size on them with a marker and then store the whole lot of them in a cookie/brownie tin. Cigar tubes also work..if there is a "cigar bar" in your area, ask them to save the tubes for you.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I made a holder similar to m2hvnfun's, only mine is larger and holds all of my needles. I just made wider, larger pockets for the circulars, longer, skinnier pockets for the longer needles and shorter ones for the dp's. I put the sizes on the pockets, so it keeps all the needles neatly organized and is portable. I used some old drapery material that I had lying around. I didn't really have a pattern. Just laid out all my needles on a table one day in order of size and took some measurements and went from there. Any container will work as long as you are happy with it!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

I store my DPN's in toothbrush holders. They are cheap, and exactly the right size. You could write the size on the outside with a sharpe.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I get the itty bitty colored rubber bands that can be used on toddlers hair and band the set together. I know that doesn't solve the size being on the needle, but they are together!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I bought this same pattern 



m2hvnfn said:


> I used Butterick pattern #B5006. I made the circular, the bag and modified the long straight needle pattern by cutting it in half and just putting an upper flap for the dpn's. I also added more pockets for the circulars.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

This is so hilarious, I found one of these at Goodwill too . I wanted it for my DPN's but I didn't know about sizes when I bought mine, so mine are almost 10 inches long, and it is too short.



tallieu said:


> PS, the carry case is actually an Enfamil baby bottle carry case that I found for $1 at Goodwill. A few months later I found an identical one, also for $1 and bought it to have for other things. Haven't found a use for it yet, but I'm sure I will.
> 
> Caryl


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

knitwit42 said:


> I was given a pencil box in a swap so I use that for my double points. You unsnap the top of the box and pull up and the needles slide up. I have 7 sets in it and have room for another set.


Does the box have a brand name? Could you post a picture of it? It sounds interesting.


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

I have posted this before but you can get creative in storage of tools ... I have shared this before, my compulsive organizing and addiction to aesthetics. I found these at thrift stores. The long straw one is a wine holder for my straights, the travel case is for notions of all sorts and the accordion binder holds circulars in pocket folders. It is pretty to look at and fits neatly behind my couch perchance I am not knitting, or having company.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Wonder if it is this kind?

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Slider-Pencil-Cases-Assorted/product_599113



MelissaC said:


> Does the box have a brand name? Could you post a picture of it? It sounds interesting.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> trisha2 said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment I have only one set of dp needles, but I will soon be getting some more. The ones I have I replace in the packaging after I've finished using them, but the packaging won't last forever. I just wondered what everyone else does for storage. With no size printed on them it will be an awful faff to have to sort through them all with a needle gauge to find four or five that are the size I want.
> ...


I just love your knit ball material, where did you get it? That is a smart way to hold them. I made little holders without a cover and stitched the number on mine but cannot top yours.

Ramona


----------



## 76992 (Nov 14, 2012)

I received bottle of wine for Christmas and it came in a large tube container...large enough to store tons of needles.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

knit-crochet-is-me said:


> m2hvnfn said:
> 
> 
> > trisha2 said:
> ...


If memory serves me correctly, I believe it is a novelty fabric from Timeless Treasures ... I found it when I was looking for fabrics to do a lap quilt for my sewing room. I will update later if it is another brand. You can find it online or at any quilting fabric shop.


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I've just read through all 10 pages of suggestions so I've no excuse now. Thank you all. I will be looking for toothbrush holders next time I visit the shops, or a plastic partitioned box like Amy's, as these would be a good interim solution. The long term solution, of course, is to settle down for some sewing. I don't have a sewing machine but if I can find some cloth place mats with an obvious woven texture, getting the seams straight will be much easier.

I never thought I would be able to use dp needles, let alone enjoy using them, but I do.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

trisha2 said:


> I am wanting to buy more double point needles, which don't have a size stamps on them. Ahhhh if only they did!


How about a little spot of paint? different colour for each size?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

All are such great ideas for dpn's. I think I will make a roll up for mine. Thanks


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I use a holder that is originally for soft plastic fishing worms. It is a ring binder with zip bags and has a place to write the size of the needles. I then put my circs and dp's of the same size in individual zip bags and off I go! There are about 20 zip bags in it so I also use it for crochet hooks and accessories. It is small and so handy! Of course it is not as gorgeous as the handmade sewn type - but I am not much of a seamstress.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

colonialcat said:


> I do understand your concern I might store each set in its own zip lock bag with number written with permanent marker on the bag then all the little bags in a clear plastic box. did you know there are plastic or metal needle sizers where there are holes and numbers so one can size an unmarked needles or their used to be anyway .I have 2 of them one plastic and one metal you stick the need into the hole till you come the size it fits into to check the size. Hope this helps


Have you actually considered the time consumed by needing to use the sizer every time you want to find all 5 of the needles you need? This is why she wants ideas on how to store them in sets.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

My best friend using a pencil case. The kind that snaps shut and the tray slides out. Staples was selling these for 25cents before school started.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm going to be making a couple of dpn holders, as I posted on page "1" of this thread, for a couple of KP friends ... if anyone else wants one, please pm me and let me know. It's no harder to do 5 or 6 than it is to do one. Thanks for all the compliments, I just sold my bamboo dpn's to another kp'er and agreed to give her the holder in the photo. I hope she is happy with it!! (I have harmonies and sunstruck dpn's so I didn't need to keep the bamboo ones).


----------



## Algis (Aug 12, 2012)

I just love your pockets for the circulars! Brilliant!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Algis said:


> I just love your pockets for the circulars! Brilliant!


I have an extra one just like it if you are interested ...


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

lcrooks16 said:


> I have also sewn one of these and I love mine. I made mine with quilted material on the outside. The pattern is Butterick #5006. It also has a pattern for DPN included in the package.


Thanks for sharing the Butterick pattern info!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

For a quick solution, I hung a knitted scarf (one I didn't like much) in the closet, attached to a hanger, and I stick the DP needles through the stitches along with the size snipped from the package. These needles are inserted from lg to sm size (lengths are also noted on the labels). Quick method without any sewing an additional project (guess I'd rather be knitting than sewing!)


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

interesting solution


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Buy different colors!!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I just sorted my dp needles. I used Amy's suggestion and bought divided plastic boxes, labeled them with magic marker and WoW my needles are sorted for the first time. Now I don't have to go through them with a needle guage to find the ones I want. Thanks Amy for the suggestion.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow on the great storage ideas! Not much time, and travel light, so i just keep them in the bottom of a regular guy's toolbox, different sizes come in different color, and a needle sizer--w/ all the different holes measuring the diameter of the needle will update you as needed. You also get to remember your needles if you use them much.


----------



## Algis (Aug 12, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Algis said:
> 
> 
> > I just love your pockets for the circulars! Brilliant!
> ...


Thanks kindly m2hvnfn, but I note the Butterick pattern so I might dig out my sewing machine, dust off the cobwebs and have a go.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Algis said:


> m2hvnfn said:
> 
> 
> > Algis said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

A toothbrush holder works pretty well if the dps aren't too long or too thin. When traveling, I carry my dps in one.


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

I have made a roll with pockets for my dpns. The first pocket contains a needle gauge so I can check my needle sizes. I had thought of labelling each pocket but find my present system works well for me.


----------



## SaskMel (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't think anyone has mentioned this yet. I think it originated in war time LOL

My mother's idea. She got a roll of corrugated cardboard and cut the width just under her tallest needles and then she just slipped the needles into each row of the corrugation. It was a nice snug fit for various sizes and she wrote on the cardboard LOL I know, not very classy but it worked and it lasted a billion years until she passed away  Women in her generation used recycled materials as they were very thrifty due to the depression. When all your needles are in you just roll up the cardboard into a roll and slip a rubber band over it.

A bit of historical nostalgia for you


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Ingenious, Saskme, thrifty. and very workablee, it seems.
Good thinker, your mom,.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

SaskMel said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned this yet. I think it originated in war time LOL
> 
> My mother's idea. She got a roll of corrugated cardboard and cut the width just under her tallest needles and then she just slipped the needles into each row of the corrugation. It was a nice snug fit for various sizes and she wrote on the cardboard LOL I know, not very classy but it worked and it lasted a billion years until she passed away  Women in her generation used recycled materials as they were very thrifty due to the depression. When all your needles are in you just roll up the cardboard into a roll and slip a rubber band over it.
> 
> A bit of historical nostalgia for you


Ingenious solution, indeed!

Hazel


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the beautiful ideas!!! Can sew one up!!!
No painting on the needles please! A needle gauge is a must!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

I ordered some of the knitting themed fabric and I'm waiting till the Butterick patterns go on sale, then I can sew up one of those nice cozies or maybe two. I bought a different pattern, McCall's for $1.99 at Joann's but I liked the case for the circulars of the Butterick pattern so I just have to be patient.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> I ordered some of the knitting themed fabric and I'm waiting till the Butterick patterns go on sale, then I can sew up one of those nice cozies or maybe two. I bought a different pattern, McCall's for $1.99 at Joann's but I liked the case for the circulars of the Butterick pattern so I just have to be patient.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I use an old jewlry roll, the kind with many zippered pockets..wrote on each pocket the needle sizes...have three sizes in each pocket. ex:size 2/5/8 in one pocket..1/4/7 in another etc. It then rolls and ties.....Della


----------

